# 2021 stinger gt build . lets see how this one goes !



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

2021 kia stinger gt rwd . i had a blast with my last build but it was time to move on , the sti was fun but lacked any bit of refinement i was used to from my mostly european history of cars . i wanted something fun but kinda refined , with a tunable chassis and a good base line of power and handling , behold the kia stinger !! i know i still hesitate when people ask what is that ? i say its a kia . most people say . hmmm ok. like im being deceitful or something , lol . if you can get past the stigma its an amazing car . designed by , the former vp of msport bmw , and someone from the RS program from audi , pretty good pair id say , so far i really like it ,


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

a couple pics ! so far mods ive done are , 
K & n intake set up
MBRP full exhaust
BMS catch cans

i started sound deadning ,made the amp rack and the landing for the sub box .should end up a semi stealth install .


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

This car is a real sleeper. 
_popcorn_


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

As a fellow Stinger owner I'm very interested in this. The KIA forums are, sadly, kind of lacking in general information about the audio system. Good luck!!!


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

Interested to watch what you come up with. 

Kia has come out with some great stuff lately.... But it's still Kia, and the resale just ain't there. We've considered a Telluride SX for my wife.... But again... It's a Kia, and we will definitely lose money money on it than say, a Tahoe.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mfenske said:


> As a fellow Stinger owner I'm very interested in this. The KIA forums are, sadly, kind of lacking in general information about the audio system. Good luck!!!


yep if noticed that from creeping on the forums as well . my name on the stinger forum is ,BYEBYESTI.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

chasingSQ said:


> yep if noticed that from creeping on the forums as well . my name on the stinger forum is ,BYEBYESTI.


Dude if you need any nice RCA's I know someone... Just saying! Looking forward to what you come up with!


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

DaveG said:


> Dude if you need any nice RCA's I know someone... Just saying! Looking forward to what you come up with!


hey bud !! ill need the fiio cable for sure


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Looking forward to a stunning build in a stunning car!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsforever (Apr 1, 2017)

Excited to finally see a Stinger build.


----------



## Oldsforever (Apr 1, 2017)

ChasingSQ,

What kind of equipment are you thinking of installing?


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Oldsforever said:


> ChasingSQ,
> 
> What kind of equipment are you thinking of installing?


my plan is to use the oem headunit , spdif into the mini dsp 8x12 dl .. then a mosconi as 100.4 / 200.4 , and a ppi phantom 4ch for rear fill and under seat subs , 

audible physics ram 2 in the pillar / audiofrog gb 60 in the doors / oem under seat subs , and a gb10 in the trunk


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

chasingSQ said:


> my plan is to use the oem headunit , spdif into the mini dsp 8x12 dl .. then a mosconi as 100.4 / 200.4 , and a ppi phantom 4ch for rear fill and under seat subs ,
> 
> audible physics ram 2 in the pillar / audiofrog gb 60 in the doors / oem under seat subs , and a gb10 in the trunk


Are you doing the work or having it done at a shop? Either way, would you document the process and especially modifying the Molex in the front doors to pass additional wires through (if you end up doing that)?


----------



## susedan (Aug 11, 2015)

chasingSQ said:


> my plan is to use the oem headunit , spdif into the mini dsp 8x12 dl .. then a mosconi as 100.4 / 200.4 , and a ppi phantom 4ch for rear fill and under seat subs ,
> 
> audible physics ram 2 in the pillar / audiofrog gb 60 in the doors / oem under seat subs , and a gb10 in the trunk


Does the factory headunit have spdif out?


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

susedan said:


> Does the factory headunit have spdif out?


There's an digital feed going in to the factory amplifier located in the hatch.


----------



## susedan (Aug 11, 2015)

mfenske said:


> There's an digital feed going in to the factory amplifier located in the hatch.


Nice! That should simplify things (vs high level and a/d conversion)


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

susedan said:


> Does the factory headunit have spdif out?


yes


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

susedan said:


> Nice! That should simplify things (vs high level and a/d conversion)


thats what im hoping


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mfenske said:


> Are you doing the work or having it done at a shop? Either way, would you document the process and especially modifying the Molex in the front doors to pass additional wires through (if you end up doing that)?


im doing it all myself , yes i will post pics and a detailed build log


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

the build is on hold for a week or so i had to drop it off at the body shop to get a couple little things done .


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Subscribed! I have the same car (well, my wife does lol) and I absolutely love it!
I'm very interested in how/where you grab the SPDIF feed, there are no integration devices/adapters for this.

The HK system in this car is loud but I find that the bass, while there is lots of it, is very boomy and the entire system lacks clarity.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

from what i understand , you can just use the spdif wires to an rca and coax the input to a dsp , well thats my plan anyway , works on paper ! lol


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

SWRocket said:


> The HK system in this car is loud but I find that the bass, while there is lots of it, is very boomy and the entire system lacks clarity.


I'd agree it sounds "flabby". I'm hoping to add an external subwoofer this summer which should (fingers crossed) tackle that issue.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mfenske said:


> I'd agree it sounds "flabby". I'm hoping to add an external subwoofer this summer which should (fingers crossed) tackle that issue.


the real issue is the oem tune and lack of power and the horrible quality of the oem speakers


----------



## Aarvix (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm also starting a stinger build.

I don't really think it has enough bass, the stock subs do nearly nothing and the midbass woofers in the doors sound like they're trying too hard to compensate.

The highs are lacking detail and the sound stage is too low (maybe because I'm 6'5" and my ears are in the ceiling )

Grabbing the HU SPDIF should be easy, but you'll lose your steering wheel and head unit volume control (which is a no-go for me).

For me, I think high level inputs will be the only option, I just hope a DSP can overcome most of the HK amp's ****ery.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Aarvix said:


> The highs are lacking detail and the sound stage is too low (maybe because I'm 6'5" and my ears are in the ceiling )


+1 6'4" with a freakishly long torso so I'm there with ya.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Aarvix said:


> I'm also starting a stinger build.
> 
> I don't really think it has enough bass, the stock subs do nearly nothing and the midbass woofers in the doors sound like they're trying too hard to compensate.
> 
> ...


high level inputs are not going to give me the sq im after ,, the mini dsp remote has volume control so im good , its always a compromise i guess


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Got a little more work done yesterday , working on the amp rack next


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Good work so far! I did a little in the hatch (Noico)-have you noticed much of a difference?


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mfenske said:


> Good work so far! I did a little in the hatch (Noico)-have you noticed much of a difference?


yes i did giving the rear section 100% coverage made a huge difference in road noise and exhaust drone , i have a little from the mbrp exhaust i have . getting the inside rear on top of the wheel well is a game changer especially if you have any tire noise . i added 2 layers to all surfaces and added a thick mlv sheet on top of that in the wells . its super quiet .cant wait to do all 4 doors inside and out


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

I’m making a little bit of progress as of late got all the wiring done / my gb 60’s installed . Working on the mid/ tweet pods now


----------



## Aarvix (Jun 14, 2021)

you doing pods in the sails or A-pillars?

I have some sail pods I 3-D printed for my GS10s that I could share the STL.
(I need to make my own build log)


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

I’m using pods for a set of audible physics ram 2’s


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Aarvix said:


> you doing pods in the sails or A-pillars?
> 
> I have some sail pods I 3-D printed for my GS10s that I could share the STL.
> (I need to make my own build log)


I’m down for a set of those for sure


----------



## Aarvix (Jun 14, 2021)

Got off my butt and made a build thread, put a link to the sail pod STL in the second post.









2019 Stinger GT2 build


Been taking bites at this build for a while now, thought I might share it in case it helps other stinger owners, and and see if anyone has any comments/suggestions/advice. The car: 2019 KIA Stinger GT2. This is my daily driver and I've already put 50K on her. The HK system is pretty good for an...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## QSound (Jun 14, 2021)

Hey Ian...My name is Jeff from Cape Cod, You have done some spectacular work here...very inspiring. You have got some great skills and the attention to detail is amazing. I am a "Relative Newbie". I have been chatting with Jason getting some great advice on my first build. I dont know anyone in my area that is into the hobby, so Jason told me that you are in NH and spoke very highly of your work and of you as a person. He also thought that we may hit it off and are possibly cut from some similar cloth LOL...musician, custom bikes, etc. .. That being said, I am starting with a 2005 SAAB 9-5 Aero build, and that just finishing up a performance build part. Basically have done everything except open up the 2.3ltre. should be from factory 250hp - almost 400. Will dyno at some point. A few pics in here if I did it right. Anyway... as far as the Audio Build...I am at the prep stage and will do most all of the install. Although I am planning to get someone to help me with the HU, Maestro, Radar, cams, steering volume integration..(the dash work electrical) part of the install and then the most important part ..."The Tune". I guess we are about 2 hours, and was wondering if I could "pay/hire" you for some help? I could come up that way and grab a room on some weekend or something. I completely understand if that is not something you want to, or can do. I just thought I would ask, as well as begin getting out there, and networking the New Hobby! I hope all of your projects are going as good as can be, and that all is well in NH. Been a while since I have done bike week...last time I think I was on a Bourgets Low Blow!


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

QSound said:


> Hey Ian...My name is Jeff from Cape Cod, You have done some spectacular work here...very inspiring. You have got some great skills and the attention to detail is amazing. I am a "Relative Newbie". I have been chatting with Jason getting some great advice on my first build. I dont know anyone in my area that is into the hobby, so Jason told me that you are in NH and spoke very highly of your work and of you as a person. He also thought that we may hit it off and are possibly cut from some similar cloth LOL...musician, custom bikes, etc. .. That being said, I am starting with a 2005 SAAB 9-5 Aero build, and that just finishing up a performance build part. Basically have done everything except open up the 2.3ltre. should be from factory 250hp - almost 400. Will dyno at some point. A few pics in here if I did it right. Anyway... as far as the Audio Build...I am at the prep stage and will do most all of the install. Although I am planning to get someone to help me with the HU, Maestro, Radar, cams, steering volume integration..(the dash work electrical) part of the install and then the most important part ..."The Tune". I guess we are about 2 hours, and was wondering if I could "pay/hire" you for some help? I could come up that way and grab a room on some weekend or something. I completely understand if that is not something you want to, or can do. I just thought I would ask, as well as begin getting out there, and networking the New Hobby! I hope all of your projects are going as good as can be, and that all is well in NH. Been a while since I have done bike week...last time I think I was on a Bourgets Low Blow!


Hey Bud ! sure i would love to help out ! pretty cool build for a saab ! pm me anytime , ian


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

a quick update ,, i have the amp rack installed and the system is up and running !! using the oem spdif input into the mini dsp worked great ! pics to come


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

chasingSQ said:


> a quick update ,, i have the amp rack installed and the system is up and running !! using the oem spdif input into the mini dsp worked great ! pics to come


Whaaaaa? I need to know more about this? Do the factory volume controls/chimes still work as they did?


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mfenske said:


> Whaaaaa? I need to know more about this? Do the factory volume controls/chimes still work as they did?


factory volume /no but mute works , i dont need that to work because im using the dsp volume control .. the chimes dont work but its easy to make them work , if your using a helix or mini dsp 
most important to me is a nice clean signal .


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I do love MiniDSP....how would that be integrated to make the chimes and such work?


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mfenske said:


> I do love MiniDSP....how would that be integrated to make the chimes and such work?


there is a chime input wire on the amp , you would add that to the hi level input on the mini , and since all the inputs can work at once its strange but true lol , thats how


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

I got a little more work done


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks amazing!
You're using the RAM 2s as widebanders? no tweeters?
Are you still able to use Carplay through the headunit?


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

SWRocket said:


> Looks amazing!
> You're using the RAM 2s as widebanders? no tweeters?
> Are you still able to use Carplay through the headunit?


yep widebands and im vey surprised how well they do !! and yes carplay and all the oem head functions work as they should


----------



## Aarvix (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm not really feeling my mids in the doors, thinking of moving them to the A-pillars. Yours look really good, did you make those pods?

Amp rack looks great. How do you feel about losing the spare? I'm hesitant to ditch mine but there's no other place for gear without compromising cargo space.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Aarvix said:


> I'm not really feeling my mids in the doors, thinking of moving them to the A-pillars. Yours look really good, did you make those pods?
> 
> Amp rack looks great. How do you feel about losing the spare? I'm hesitant to ditch mine but there's no other place for gear without compromising cargo space.


the oem mid location is garbage . , i got the pods from the ebay guy in germany vallicar . very well made and they sound awesome . as far as the spare i have a mini compressor and a plug kit in the trunk in case , and if i go on a trip i can just bring the spare in the trunk on top of the mat .


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Dude, this looks (and I'm sure sounds) GREAT!!! I'm a bit nervous to ditch the spare (as I've already needed it once due to a large pothole). Love the PPI amp you've got in there had one and really loved it.


----------



## QSound (Jun 14, 2021)

Wow man..looks really great and cant believe how fast you get it done...Takes me 2 days just to build the amp rack! Its helpful watching the builds unfold...at some point I will post a build when I get better at it. Good to know the eBay pods sound as good as they look. I have a set for my 1.5 tweets and a set that will work for the 3's if the dash location doesn't cut it...Thanks for posting


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

@chasingSQ, I'm not clear on how you're getting digital out from the HU to the miniDSP. I don't have a Stinger, but the Forte GT (some call the mini-Stinger) is on the top of my list of potential new cars, and I'm supposing that the HUs have similar connections.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

hella356 said:


> @chasingSQ, I'm not clear on how you're getting digital out from the HU to the miniDSP. I don't have a Stinger, but the Forte GT (some call the mini-Stinger) is on the top of my list of potential new cars, and I'm supposing that the HUs have similar connections.


its pretty easy , there is a clear coax cable running from the hu/ to the amp . just solder an rca to it and plug it in .. BOOM!


----------



## Aarvix (Jun 14, 2021)

There are no high level signals coming from the head unit. 
The HU sends a digital signal to the amp, along with CANbus commands for volume/fade/etc.
Just tap into the correct wires between the HU and amp. 
The downside is you lose factory volume control.


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

chasingSQ said:


> its pretty easy , there is a clear coax cable running from the hu/ to the amp . just solder an rca to it and plug it in .. BOOM!


That's encouraging! Not sure if it translates to the Forte HU, but it's a start. I use the volume knob from the miniDSP in my current car, so that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing everything. I really need to get back to work on mine. Been on hold collecting parts and building cables. You know I will be hitting you up for pointers so look out.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

RaceShowDrive said:


> Thanks for sharing everything. I really need to get back to work on mine. Been on hold collecting parts and building cables. You know I will be hitting you up for pointers so look out.


no worries im still testing and tuning but so far its pretty decent i must say , i ended up adding a "real" sub as well , a 10 inch in a ported box i whipped up . takes care of the 50hz and down pretty good


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

soooo this weekend im going to try to run some dirac stuff . lol i had lets say not so great luck with it in the sti , but i have not used the new 3.0 version so i hope its a little better . i still hate auto tuning but , most people using the new version have had good luck so we'll see how it turns out .


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

chasingSQ said:


> soooo this weekend im going to try to run some dirac stuff . lol i had lets say not so great luck with it in the sti , but i have not used the new 3.0 version so i hope its a little better . i still hate auto tuning but , most people using the new version have had good luck so we'll see how it turns out .


Reach out to fellow Oregonian @Jscoyne2 he's a DIRAC pro


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mfenske said:


> Reach out to fellow Oregonian @Jscoyne2 he's a DIRAC pro


thanks !!


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

chasingSQ said:


> thanks !!


Dirac 3.0 is leagues better. It sounds SOOO good. You can now do the firmware update via the software. Just open up the plug in-restore-update dsp program/update firmware for knob.

Idk your tuning knowledge but i am assuming you have some baseline knowledge on how to tune a system.
The big ones are understanding how to measure and eq, and how crossovers affect each other. Namely, that if one speaker has 24db crossover. The rest should too. If one speaker has a 12db crossover, the others around it need 12 db as well but also need to be flipped in polarity. otherwise, they will cancel each other out at the crossover, acoustically. IE: Just run 24db crossovers on everything.

Dirac is designed as a whole system auto eq, that way it can use its hybrid mixed phase filter to fix any issues that happen within the crossovers after they each driver sums which allows for PERFECT staging. Please let me know if you'd like clarification on that. Im not so great at explaining things. So what i mean by it isn't designed to do each individual driver separately is that you shouldn't have a Dirac curve for each individual drive. You should have a Dirac curve for the entire left, and right side of the system. You should have a baseline tune done first via REW. (eq and crossovers). AND THEN, have Dirac set to only do Left and Right.

However, you DONT need to do a full tune. Simply use the plugins parametrics to bring down any really large peaks so that each driver has a relatively flat response to work with. That makes it alot easier to shape everything in Dirac. Also try and loosely shape the crossover roll off so both midbass(or any matching drivers) roll off around the same time and at the same slope. You can do this with EQ and it wont hurt anything.

There is a trick to getting really good T/A that goes against what i just said somewhat. The guy loosely covers it in the 2nd to last link on this post.

First, Dont do any eq, just set crossovers. Then set your routing and mixing so that each driver has an individual Dirac channel. IE: Dirac 1, left midbass, Dirac 2 right midbass, ect. Now open the separate Dirac program,set everything up the way it tells you too until you get to the measurement screen. Do only the FIRST MIDDLE measurement. This is the measurement Dirac uses for T/a. Then push on to the next screen where you'd be shaping the EQ. Just shape it loosely. IT REALLY DOESNT MATTER, you dont care about eq right now. Keep going till it saves everything. NOW, go into your plug in and under the Dirac tab. There should be a Delay setting for each driver. Write these numbers down. These are the numbers you should always use for your individual drivers from now on. Now go to Config2, Do your main tune on config 2, set those numbers as your T/A numbers and go back to having mixing/routing set so that there is only 2 dirac channels. Dirac 1 for Left, and Dirac 2 for Right.

Once you go through the entire process, you have to pick a slot to save your Dirac tune too. Slot 1= config1, slot 2= config 2. You can't actually delete a dirac tune once you set it. There's a literal button that says delete tune(or similar wording) but it gives an error code every time i've tried it. You just have to over write it or do a factory reset or something. Not exactly sure. Which is why i say do your real tune on config 2.










First-timers guide to measuring your system


OK. I've had some requests how to measure your car audio system and how to work with RoomEQ as well as fine-tuning your system for optimal staging and tonality. Rather than explaining it all in private chats I might as well do a quick guide as more people can learn and members can refer to this...




www.diymobileaudio.com






This guy goes over a basic run through of his tune. Helps to get a loose understanding of how things work. Though his measurement method is flawed. He should be using the Dirac points to measure.VV








My step-by-step setup guide for the miniDSP C-DSP 8x12 DL


I created a thread back in August 2019 on tuning my 2019 RAM with the miniDSP C-DSP with DL, but several things have changed since then, and I decided I'd do another write-up on how I've tuned my 2020 RAM truck. I posted this over at AV NIRVANA, but we are not a car audio forum, so I figured it...




www.diymobileaudio.com





This short thread has some useful info, namely, try a flat curve. with slight 6db bump to bass above all the rest. You can roll it off whenever it starts to get boomy. Usually 80hz or so.








Dirac tips and tricks


Post up your tuning tricks that made a big difference.... here’s a few of mine for a 2ch Dirac tune with a multi way 1. If one channel seems louder then the other , your mic is simply too close or not close enough to the left side driver. (Left hand drive) If it’s too much to the right get...




www.diymobileaudio.com





Here's some other tips i wrote down.

Go to Display and turn off channels you're not using. This matters so Dirac isnt measuring things that arent there.

"Unlike Dirac 1, Dirac 3 requires the target curve file to have additional information above the freq/amplitude figures. If you save a target curve from Dirac 3 then open the file with .txt editor you'll see the additional information required. It can be copied and pasted into the target file your trying to use from a Dirac 1 save and it should upload to Dirac 3."

How to change target curve in Dirac.
"First save a baseline target curve in Dirac so you have a file to modify. Then open saved target curve with notepad. Edit numbers or paste from another target file. Then load newly edit target file to dirac.

Verify no LP filter is applied to the Sub channel when doing the T/A via Dirac method.

Some systems use a "bass" amp that has an undefeatable LP that can effect the delays Dirac calculates even when set to it's highest frequency. Have those set at the highest possible setting

The master volume which is set after performing a Dirac optimization will match the master volume level set in the Dirac level setting screen. Remember, the test signal Dirac uses is generated internally in the DSP post routing. So it will not signify what is optimal when using the main system source. I usually turn the master volume back up to -3db - 0db. Essentially, when you're setting levels in Dirac at the very beginning. Max it out(not in the red) and use the individual driver levels to match each other.

You have to download the Dirac software separately from the DIRAC website. Unlike Dirac 1.0. You don't need to open it separately. In fact, it wont work if you open it up separately. You must open it up within the Minidsp software.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Dirac 3.0 is leagues better. It sounds SOOO good. You can now do the firmware update via the software. Just open up the plug in-restore-update dsp program/update firmware for knob.
> 
> Idk your tuning knowledge but i am assuming you have some baseline knowledge on how to tune a system.
> The big ones are understanding how to measure and eq, and how crossovers affect each other. Namely, that if one speaker has 24db crossover. The rest should too. If one speaker has a 12db crossover, the others around it need 12 db as well but also need to be flipped in polarity. otherwise, they will cancel each other out at the crossover, acoustically. IE: Just run 24db crossovers on everything.
> ...


thanks !


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey @chasingSQ I was looking at the remote install for your MiniDSP and noticed my GT1 looks different than yours (at least I think it does). Did you cover or lose the USB port? Did you relocate it?


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mfenske said:


> Hey @chasingSQ I was looking at the remote install for your MiniDSP and noticed my GT1 looks different than yours (at least I think it does). Did you cover or lose the USB port? Did you relocate it?


i relocated it into the glove box .


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

chasingSQ said:


> i relocated it into the glove box .


Was that pretty easy to do? I'd like to relocate mine and put the remote there.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mfenske said:


> Was that pretty easy to do? I'd like to relocate mine and put the remote there.


its not bad at all , just need to remove the center console , there is a bunch of u tube videos about that , and just figure out where you want to put it , glove box will require adding to the wire harness , just extend the harness and your good 
the mini dsp remote is about the exact size of the hole left from the aux/usb board , i just cut a piece of aluminum strap and drilled a hole that mates with the screw hole on the back of the remote, put in that screw and the strap holds it perfectly against the back trim ,


----------



## Oldsforever (Apr 1, 2017)

chasingSQ said:


> I got a little more work done


Excellent progress!


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Well I started my new from stage build I’m adding tweets and a set of mids in the pillars ,

ran a new pair of 14ga in the doors , not that fun the molex was full so I had to drill a bit ..


----------



## Oldsforever (Apr 1, 2017)

Glad to see ya back at it.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Got the tweeter pods texture coated painted and installed


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Those look fantastic my friend. Bring that beast down to NC next May so we can all hear it! 

If I had more time this week - I’d drive up to see you - GPS says I’m 2.5 hours away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

That's awesome! Did you drill straight through from the car in to the door? Any weather sealing/silicone to prevent rust?


----------



## Aarvix (Jun 14, 2021)

Looks like he went though the small plastic plug below the OE bulkhead connector, I used the same one for my tweets. I wound up taking my doors off for better access, curious whether he had to or not.

On the inside, he may have drilled a new hole, hard to tell. I fished mine to an existing hole, but it was a pain in the butt

Pods look great. Any filler needed or was it just sand and paint?


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

bertholomey said:


> Those look fantastic my friend. Bring that beast down to NC next May so we can all hear it!
> 
> If I had more time this week - I’d drive up to see you - GPS says I’m 2.5 hours away
> 
> ...


thanks bud !


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mfenske said:


> That's awesome! Did you drill straight through from the car in to the door? Any weather sealing/silicone to prevent rust?


the only place i had to drill was on the inside of the kick panel because its a double wall . there is a oem grommet to use going into the car / and the door side boot is easy to pass through the wiring 
i did 2 14 gauge runs on each door for the tweet and the midbass


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Aarvix said:


> Looks like he went though the small plastic plug below the OE bulkhead connector, I used the same one for my tweets. I wound up taking my doors off for better access, curious whether he had to or not.
> 
> On the inside, he may have drilled a new hole, hard to tell. I fished mine to an existing hole, but it was a pain in the butt
> 
> Pods look great. Any filler needed or was it just sand and paint?


the parts needed a little filler and sanding , then i textute coated them and sprayed them satin black , i drilled up higher than you did on the kick , i kept that hole you used for the kick panel clip for its intended use .


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

those pods look nice! nice build Ian, cant wait to hear this!


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Ok so some progress and some new toys to try out , I built some new pillars for a set of Brax ml3 mids ,


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

i used the PS sound method for these .


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

a couple of the amp rack / sub .. this is changing this weekend , got a couple new amps coming in , and waiting for a set of brax tweets as well .


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

chasingSQ said:


> i used the PS sound method for these .


It would be groovy if you would explain the PS Sound method for those of us who are ignorant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

chasingSQ said:


> a couple of the amp rack / sub .. this is changing this weekend , got a couple new amps coming in , and waiting for a set of brax tweets as well .


Those pillars look amazing, and your trunk build is extremely tidy. I CAN’T wait for a demo of this car in a month!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Updates .


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

More new toys ..


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Wow, those are gonna sound awesome...! 

How soon until they are mounted & playing?


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Wow, those are gonna sound awesome...!
> 
> How soon until they are mounted & playing?


Give him three more hours, lol!


----------



## Aussierox (Apr 29, 2012)

Excited to see this finished, I'll be putting my Brax matrix equipment into my GT when it arrives.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

im excited to have it finished as well the brax tweets should go in pretty easy , they re exactly the same od and only .5mm id difference in diameter so they should slide right in my current pods easily in theory , so the answer is soon .


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Well spent a little more time on the install today got my power supply plugs installed and wired up , made a little board to mount it on , almost forgot about this ,


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Looking good, Ian.  Hope you get the system up and running soon!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing/hearing this in a few days… no pressure though 😂


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

bbfoto said:


> Looking good, Ian.  Hope you get the system up and running soon!


its been up ad running for a bit , i just keep adding and changing stuff ! lol


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Are you heading to Jason's Friday? or Saturday? Looking forward to catching up, it's been a while.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Yep I’ll be there on sat around 10 ish , can’t wait to catch up as well .


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

We’ll because of poor CarPlay connectivity and a noisy spdif connection , I moved on to a topping d/a and the apple camera adaptor , I’m glad i did Sq wise but in need to figure out a way to split the lighting cable pre adaptor to send a signal to the oem screen for nav ect , but it’s nice to have the entire audio system isolated from the vehicles electronics , it sounds great ! I can’t wait to waste more money on expensive cables !! Lol .


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

chasingSQ said:


> We’ll because of poor CarPlay connectivity and a noisy spdif connection , I moved on to a topping d/a and the apple camera adaptor , I’m glad i did Sq wise but in need to figure out a way to split the lighting cable pre adaptor to send a signal to the oem screen for nav ect , but it’s nice to have the entire audio system isolated from the vehicles electronics , it sounds great ! I can’t wait to waste more money on expensive cables !! Lol .


Why not send the lightning cable to a usb camera kit, then to a powered usb hub? From there you can go to your stereo or the DAC. It's simply a source select then between factory stereo and DAC. One connection and you control source from the DSP for audio.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Hmm interesting


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

CarPlay ever drop randomly for you? In my Accord the audio portion just drops on occasion. Meanwhile the rest of the system still has sound for example when I have the Waze app on it’s still sending audio I simply disconnect the phone reconnect it and the music comes back on again kind of strange


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

lucas569 said:


> CarPlay ever drop randomly for you? In my Accord the audio portion just drops on occasion. Meanwhile the rest of the system still has sound for example when I have the Waze app on it’s still sending audio I simply disconnect the phone reconnect it and the music comes back on again kind of strange


When using Wired or Wireless CarPlay? I wasn't sure of your use of the phrase, "...simply disconnect the phone and reconnect it...".

Are you having to:

A. Unplug & reconnect the USB-to-Lightning cable?

OR

B. "Disconnect" (turning off & on) the wireless BT/WiFi?


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

A. Sorry wired connection. Not a fan of wireless.


----------



## Aussierox (Apr 29, 2012)

chasingSQ said:


> We’ll because of poor CarPlay connectivity and a noisy spdif connection , I moved on to a topping d/a and the apple camera adaptor , I’m glad i did Sq wise but in need to figure out a way to split the lighting cable pre adaptor to send a signal to the oem screen for nav ect , but it’s nice to have the entire audio system isolated from the vehicles electronics , it sounds great ! I can’t wait to waste more money on expensive cables !! Lol .



So are you saying the factory spdif coming the head unit pre amplifier is noisy? If so that's disappointing.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Aussierox said:


> So are you saying the factory spdif coming the head unit pre amplifier is noisy? If so that's disappointing.


yes and unreliable connection wise , very disappointing,


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Ian! How do you like the Stetsom charger? It seems reasonably priced compared to some other models out there.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mumbles said:


> Hi Ian! How do you like the Stetsom charger? It seems reasonably priced compared to some other models out there.


yep i like it a lot, works great for the price


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Can't believe I missed getting a demo in this at Jason's, was good to catch up with you though!


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

naiku said:


> Can't believe I missed getting a demo in this at Jason's, was good to catch up with you though!


you will hear it at the va meet


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

chasingSQ said:


> We’ll because of poor CarPlay connectivity and a noisy spdif connection, I moved on to a topping d/a and the apple camera adaptor, I’m glad i did Sq wise but in need to figure out a way to split the lighting cable pre adaptor to send a signal to the oem screen for nav ect, but it’s nice to have the entire audio system isolated from the vehicles electronics, it sounds great! I can’t wait to waste more money on expensive cables!! Lol .


Ian, you might want to check with the tech support guys at *iDataLink Maestro*. They finally announced and released OEM integration modules for KIA/Hyundai, including Wiring Harnesses.

Look at the *Maestro AR* module (*A*mplifier *R*eplacement) and #HRN-AR-HK3 harness. They also have a digital-to-analog adapter module (sold separately) that connects to the Maestro AR module. It retains all of the OEM factory head unit controls/CarPlay/SWC, etc, when replacing/bypassing the OEM amplifier.



https://www.idatalinkmaestro.com/en/products/maestro-ar



And ARC Audio's new *PS-12 PRO DSP *and* Blackbird 12 DSP/Amp* are *Maestro AR* compatible...they connect to the *AR* module via CAT5 cable for digital audio and control signals. The existing PS-8 PRO is AR compatible as well.

The Arc Blackbird is a 12 Channel DSP combined with 8 built-in Amplifier channels (8 x 150 watts @ 4 ohms!) and it's tiny.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Apple car play on stock head unit with topping DAC audio. Run the apple USB camera kit into a powered USB hub's master input. Run 2 USB cables. First to the stock head unit and the other to the topping DAC. On your DSP set source to the topping DAC. Your display will still work with car play and all the audio is out the topping. Your phone will send audio to both at the same time. The reason for the powered USB hub is so your phone isn't powering both and can still charge.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Well that I will have to try , thanks . Also I got some more work done on the trunk this weekend added a pair of audio frog gb10’s to the mix


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Got those intimidating "owl eyes" going on there.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

The single sounded great at the meet! I can’t wait to hear this!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Zippy said:


> Apple car play on stock head unit with topping DAC audio. Run the apple USB camera kit into a powered USB hub's master input. Run 2 USB cables. First to the stock head unit and the other to the topping DAC. On your DSP set source to the topping DAC. Your display will still work with car play and all the audio is out the topping. Your phone will send audio to both at the same time. The reason for the powered USB hub is so your phone isn't powering both and can still charge.


Hey Bo, What USB HUB would you use for this?


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

It really doesn't matter on brand. You just need the highest power output you can get. Although one powered via USB plug would be easy since you can use a cigarette lighter plug to power it.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

So I have been doing some tweaking on the stinger in the past couple months , I adee see d a new sub woofer , I picked a adire Brahma 12 up . And wow I love it absolutely sounds amazing ! 
im also working on a up front sub addition to help the front stage blend better and have some more impact .


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m looking forward to additional photos, but more importantly, I’m looking forward to my next demo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Make sure to share pics of how you do front sub. I am debating on using the under seat loactions for some 8's. But something in the passenger foot well might be good.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

ill keep it updated, this box is just for testing the theory .this will fire into the fire wall . still testing drivers and position , well see what measures best .


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

RaceShowDrive said:


> Make sure to share pics of how you do front sub. I am debating on using the under seat loactions for some 8's. But something in the passenger foot well might be good.


unless you use the true ib method of installing them like nick did in the vangard g70 , its not worth it


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

chasingSQ said:


> unless you use the true ib method of installing them like nick did in the vangard g70 , its not worth it


Good to know. Not sure I am ready to take the saw to the car yet.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

RaceShowDrive said:


> Not sure I am ready to take the saw to the car yet.


----------



## Aarvix (Jun 14, 2021)

Good news, I'm definitely taking the saw to my Stinger for IB underseat woofers.
Just need to find the right driver and finish a few other projects first.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Aarvix said:


> Good news, I'm definitely taking the saw to my Stinger for IB underseat woofers.
> Just need to find the right driver and finish a few other projects first.


Keep me posted. You all might convince me to get out the airsaw. Although I have very good midbass now.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Aarvix said:


> Good news, I'm definitely taking the saw to my Stinger for IB underseat woofers.
> Just need to find the right driver and finish a few other projects first.


Nice I have a perfect set of drivers for that. . Pm me if Intrested , I’ll give you a good deal


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I wouldn't say that underseat drivers that aren't fully vented are a waste of time.
In a lot of vehicles, kick panels aren't great options. Doors suck and a pita to even get close to a decent midbass response without rattles and resonances.
Depending on vehicle and space available, underseat can work really well to fit a larger driver and bring the bass more forward.
Due to location on front of the vehicle, it's going to be band limited anyways. Even most front subs can't play well below 40hz.

Our BMWs aren't vented to the extreme like others and have good response to just below 60hz.
Biggest draw back is due to location there's typically a null in the 120-200 region


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Mic10is said:


> I wouldn't say that underseat drivers that aren't fully vented are a waste of time.
> In a lot of vehicles, kick panels aren't great options. Doors suck and a pita to even get close to a decent midbass response without rattles and resonances.
> Depending on vehicle and space available, underseat can work really well to fit a larger driver and bring the bass more forward.
> Due to location on front of the vehicle, it's going to be band limited anyways. Even most front subs can't play well below 40hz.
> ...


i agree mic for sure , but what they are doing i believe is using the under seat location for more of a sub bass solution as well as there drivers in the doors


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

So I’m doing a little updating , I’m still working on the up front sub just waiting for my new sub to show up , I’m also swapping the Brax tweeters to try out a set of the morel piccolo lotus tweeters , I love the Brax but I also love swapping gear for no reason so we’ll see how they stack up and differ from each other … pics to come


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

chasingSQ said:


> So I’m doing a little updating , I’m still working on the up front sub just waiting for my new sub to show up , I’m also swapping the Brax tweeters to try out a set of the morel piccolo lotus tweeters , I love the Brax but I also love swapping gear for no reason so we’ll see how they stack up and differ from each other … pics to come



Have tried the Thesis Violino Tweeters?


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Have tried the Thesis Violino Tweeters?


I Sure have , probably my favorite tweeter but they don’t come In black ,


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Black Grills:


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Ok so a little update on the front sub , I tested a few drivers for the task mostly based on specs , air space and Sq in the pass band I’m using , I decided to use a focal flax expert shallow driver , fits the bill perfectly and sounds pretty good for sure , now I’m off to make the real encloser


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh, that's cool!!!


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

we need a spring meet so can HEAR this!!!!


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

lucas569 said:


> we need a spring meet so can HEAR this!!!!


I am planning to host one in Southern Maine in April or May


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking great. I want to check it out some time. I have the extra amp and DSP channels ready.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Some more progress on the up front sub , need to sand and layer some Mat next , and a nice healthy milk shake with powdered steel and lead shot for the inside .


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Great progress - will be fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

chasingSQ said:


> Some more progress on the up front sub , need to sand and layer some Mat next , and a nice healthy milk shake with powdered steel and lead shot for the inside .


hope you have a heated garage!


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Just go ahead and make mine for a Illusion C-10


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Ok we’ll this is the almost finished product , less stuffing and the woofer installed , and trim panels but I’m getting there , I hate glass work . Lol


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks great. I may need one


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Going to look excellent with that Focal mounted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

thanks guys , just need to make the trim panels now . im also deciding to go down the upgraded rca rabitt hole , lots of snake oil out there


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

these are the cables im using now
ghentaudio --- A12 Silver-plated Star Quad RCA Audio Cables

im thinking of upgrading to these . 








Black Dragon Interconnect


The Black Dragon V1 Interconnect has been designed to complement our Silver Dragon line of Interconnects but with a warmer signature. We strive to produce cables that are extremely resolute and detail but without being edgy or forward sounding.




www.moon-audio.com


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

chasingSQ said:


> these are the cables im using now
> ghentaudio --- A12 Silver-plated Star Quad RCA Audio Cables
> 
> im thinking of upgrading to these .
> ...


I still really like the Gent audio products - I just ordered a digital coax to replace the ones I have been using to connect the server to the DSP. I'm not sure in a car audio system if you would hear the 'difference' (improvement?) of the Black Dragon.....certainly with a headphone cable it is discernible, but in my opinion, doubtful in car audio (even stationary, quiet environment, performing demos).


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

bertholomey said:


> I still really like the Gent audio products - I just ordered a digital coax to replace the ones I have been using to connect the server to the DSP. I'm not sure in a car audio system if you would hear the 'difference' (improvement?) of the Black Dragon.....certainly with a headphone cable it is discernible, but in my opinion, doubtful in car audio (even stationary, quiet environment, performing demos).


thank you jason for bringing me down to earth on the cables ,


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

soooo . i have installed and tested the new up front sub ! ill post pics and a rew screen shot when i can , but it sounds fantastic it plays lower than i expected in such a small amount of air space , i cant wait to get a new tune completed and see how it improved the "trouble" areas i was struggling with .


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Hopefully you'll be out with this at some meets this year so I can get a listen, looking great.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Installed and sounding great 👍


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

chasingSQ said:


> Installed and sounding great


That does look excellent! Well done! Looking forward to hearing the system!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Austin_Jim (2 mo ago)

Sorry if I missed it, but what are you doing for a grill?


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Well I’ll be making a closed off panel that has a grill build in to it ,


----------

